# 1985 Raleigh Olympian brake mounting question



## HerrOtto (May 11, 2021)

Hello I purchased a 1985 Raleigh Olympian and the rear brake was not mounted to the bike. It is a Dia Compe side pull brake, and what is unusual(at least for me) about the brakes on this bike is, they use a sleeve nut through the frame to mount the brakes. The sleeve nut is tightened with a 5mm hex key. Can anyone please tell me where I can obtain one of these sleeve nuts? Hopefully the attached pictures will better explain what I am talking about.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2021)

@HerrOtto
sorry I'm late - any bike shop will have a parts-bin of these in different lengths and will probably give them out.
Just about every brake since then uses them.


----------



## juvela (May 30, 2021)

-----

thread is 6.0mm X 1.0

the italian term, which is often encountered, for this type of brake mounting arrangement is "incasso"


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2021)

and the American term for that M6 standard thread shouldered nut is sex bolt.




Though any bike shop will know it as a recessed brake nut - they'll have scads in any length you need, and probably give them away.


----------

